# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  آموزش برنامه نویسی در مونو

## cs_mz88

سلام دوستان.
میخوام برنامه ای بنویسم که تو لینوکس اجرا شه.حالا سوال اینجاست که این برنامه باید تو لینوکس نوشته شه و اجرا شه یا خیر؟
دوم اینکه اگه قرار برنامه قرار باشه تو لینوکس اجرا شه باید مونو رو توی لینوکس نصب کنم.
اگه میشه فعلا جواب بدید به دوتا سوال تا بیشتر مزاحم شم

----------


## cs_mz88

واقعا کسی نیست آموزش بزاره؟؟؟

----------


## FastCode

بهتره که در لینوکس نوشته بشه تا در آینده مشکلی با لینوکس ایجاد نشه.
مواردی که ممکنه مشکل ایجاد بکنه کم هستن.مثل آدرس فایل ها و یه سری چیزها مثل اختلافات استاندارد ه POSIX با ویندوز, SymLink , HardLink , Pipe ,  Threading , انواع fork در لینوکس و ....

برنامه هایی که در یک سیستم عامل نوشته میشن در بقیه سیستم ها اجرا میشن.فقط باید دقت کنید که برنامه در سیستم عامل مقصد درست رفتار کنه.
برای تست انتقال از .Net به mono(اگر در ویندوز با .Net شروع کردید) میتونید از MoMa هم استفاده کنید.
بله.وجود Mono و در صورت امکان binfmt-support الزامی هست.

----------


## mohammadhafez

سلام به همه دوستان شب همگی خوش
محبت کنید اگه کسی از دوستان pdf از اموزش مونو داره لینکشو بزاره تا بقیه استفاده کنند 
با تشکر

----------


## l7i7l7

سلام به نظر من بهتره از 
www.monodevelop.com 
شروع کنی

----------


## f.beigirad

با عرض سلام.ممنون میشم یه منبع فارسی معرفی کنید.

با تشکر

----------


## #Elahe#

> سلام به همه دوستان شب همگی خوش
> محبت کنید اگه کسی از دوستان pdf از اموزش مونو داره لینکشو بزاره تا بقیه استفاده کنند 
> با تشکر


 https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...D8%B3%DB%8C%29

----------


## Megabyte

به نظر من C#‎ زبان درست و حسابی نیست.

----------


## Megabyte

زبانی خوبه که با اسمبلی در ارتباط کامل باشه مثه C,C++‎

----------


## FastCode

> زبانی خوبه که با اسمبلی در ارتباط کامل باشه مثه C,C++‎


 مونو از inline assembly پشتیبانی میکنه و با backend ه LLVM خیلی کارهای دیگه هم از دستش بر میاد

----------


## arya65

هرچند شماها فقط تاپیک ایجاد میکنید و چیزی توش نداره
این هم آموزش برنامه نویسی اندروید با سی شارپ

http://www.sourcebaran.com/?p=4126

----------


## m.fazlali

http://cld.persiangig.com/download/6...3559160.pdf/dl

----------


## Alireza_1387

کتاب های انگلیسی برای آموزش مونو :
http://it-ebooks.info/book/678
http://it-ebooks.info/book/788
http://it-ebooks.info/book/4738

فیلم های برای آموزش مونو (به زبان انگلیسی ):
http://ehsanavr.com/category/softwares/mono-for-android

از اونجایی هم که پروژه مونو یک پروژه جدید هستش تنها منابع موجود ، منابع انگلیسی هستند .

----------


## FastCode

> از اونجایی هم که پروژه مونو یک پروژه جدید هستش تنها منابع موجود ، منابع انگلیسی هستند .


Initial release June 30, 2004;
کنتور نمیندازه.بگید.

----------


## Alireza_1387

> Initial release June 30, 2004;
> کنتور نمیندازه.بگید.


بله دوست لینوکسی عزیز . بنده اشتباه فاحشی در تاریخچه این پروژه کردم . تا به حال نگاهم به تاریخچه مونو نیفتاده بود .   واقعا تیزبین هستید

----------

